# Sunday morning?



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

Anybody else gonna try to dodge storms with fingers crossed that the surf lays down? Or am I just the lone idiot?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm thinking about a surf quick trip tomorrow early. I get up about 4:30 or 5 am anyway. If the buoy data looks good, I'll make the 25 minute drive.


----------



## TTH (Apr 28, 2013)

Any reports? From the looks of the Cameras, the water appears to be muddy...


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Chocolate milk in Sargent


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went to Galveston on the west end and it was muddy. I did hook and lose a nice trout and bluewingscp lost one on a red-fish spinner bait trying to land it. I was using a swim shad in croaker with a chart tail.
The green water was not too far away but would not come in.
So we took it to the bay where we caught five nice trout a red-fish and three large croakers.
The surf was not very rough, but just too sandy for a good bite.
Green water was right up to the end of the 81st street pier on our way back through.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

My neighbor went to the pedestrian beach at SS. He didn't even get out and wade. It was kind of rough and off color, lightning was flashing just off shore. He saw one waded with what looked to be a single trout on a stringer.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I found them on High Island Sunday Morning. Having a kayak was the ticket. Caught over 20 fish. Kept 9, 16-20" Bite started at daylight shut down around 815. Never got a lick of rain. Tons of HUGE shrimp, plenty of people filling coolers with em. Fish were hitting hard and fast.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job I was thinking a plastic boat would reach that green water.
I'm glad you got on them.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Nice job I was thinking a plastic boat would reach that green water.
> I'm glad you got on them.


Give me a shout the next time you head down.


----------

